# A gift: Google Calendar of top composer's birthdays and deaths



## danj (Jun 1, 2017)

Hey TalkClassical!

Using Node.js and Google APIs, I have created a public Google Calendar list of the top 100 composers (200 calendar events) of their birth and death dates so you can keep track of it on your calendar on a yearly schedule!

Each birth date will also have a small bio about them. Each death event will have the age they died on. All calendar events will also have a location of where the birth/death took place as well.

However, due to some missing dates, these following (mostly Renn./Medieval) composers have had their birthdate missing but I included them for the time (because of who they were) being until I could figure out a solution.

- Roland de Lassus
- Josquin Des Prez
- Giovanni Gabrieli
- Guillaume de Machaut
- William Byrd
- Dietrich Buxtehude
- Tomás Luis de Victoria
- Johann Pachelbel

*How was the list compiled?*

The top 100 composers was a list compiled from an external website here: https://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best-classic-comp.html. If you want your composer on this list, feel free to leave a comment and I'll add them in there. I just did top 100 as to not inundate the calendar. I swapped Leonin for Johann Pachelbel.

*How to import*


Go to https://calendar.google.com
On left-hand side where it says "Add a Friends' Calendar", type in _[email protected]_
Press ENTER!

If that does not work, here is the public iCal address link to add from URL: _https://calendar.google.com/[email protected]/public/basic.ics_

And now, you'll have the births and deaths of the top 100 composers!



Let me know what you all think!


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

My mother shares the same birthday with Beethoven. I know that, because one day she called me up, and told me to guess whose birthday it was. Remembered seeing Beethoven on Google's homepage that day, in celebration of his birthday, but I was sure my mother didn't know who Beethoven was. Imagine what would have happened if I had said, "Beethoven's?" :lol:


----------

